# router template for frued 2200



## bonmarie (Dec 28, 2011)

hello everybody . I was wanting to get a template for FRUED 2200 and I came across your sight as i seen you had one ..we will see..thank you Bonnie


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome Bonnie. I hope the video and articles helped.


----------

